# NOVA Open 2014



## Mjölnir

The NOVA Open is the second largest tabletop wargaming convention in the US. Every year the attendance increases with international representatives as a significant portion of attendance. The War Store, Toledo Gameroom, and the Tectonic Craft Studios are a few of the vendors that will be present at the Convention. The convention features various tabletop wargames; 40K, Fantasy, Infinity, Warmachine/Hordes, Flames of War, Blood Bowl, Malifaux and X-Wing are new in 2014. The convention will be held August 28-31 2014. For more information, please visit NOVA Open. The NOVA Open LLC. is affiliated with the NOVA Open Charitable Foundation (NOCF). There are plenty of charities the NOCF fundraises for.


----------

